# SIU Quidditch needs your help!



## ilovemater101 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am trying to help my school's Quidditch team (I am on it... just not in the picture)

We are trying to win a photo contest against other RSOs from SIU.

The prize is $500, which would be amazing for us because we are hosting a couple games.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... =1&theater

Please like the photo!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

done!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Done


----------

